
Google+ bug exposes non-public profile data for 52M users - merraksh
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/google-bug-exposes-non-public-profile-data-for-52-million-users/
======
JoshCalbet
What I don't understand it is how this happens if you get a testing process
carried on. In a company like Google you would expect a lot of people trying
to test and hacking things out projects to are meant be public interfaces

